# la politica è peggio della mafia



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2012)

PALERMO
Polemica sulle frasi choc di Grillo: «I partiti
sono peggio della mafia, strangolano le vittime»
Pina Maisano, vedova di Libero Grassi: «La mafia ha ucciso le persone che il pizzo non hanno voluto pagarlo»





Beppe Grillo (Ansa) 
MILANO - Quella di Beppe Grillo sembra veramente una clamorosa scivolata. Dire che la «mafia non ha mai strangolato i suoi clienti limitandosi a prendere il pizzo» a Palermo e per giunta nell'anniversario della morte di Pio La Torre ha scatenato una selva di polemiche anche tra i potenziali elettori del «Movimento 5 stelle» che in Sicilia scenderà in campo anche alle prossime amministrative del 6 e 7 maggio. Profondamente indignata Pina Maisano, vedova dell'imprenditore Libero Grassi che pagò con la vita il suo rifiuto di piegarsi al racket del «pizzo». «Grillo -afferma- forse dimentica che la mafia ha anche ucciso le persone che il pizzo non hanno voluto pagarlo». «La politica è la cura della Polis, la difesa dell'interesse dei cittadini è qualcosa di nobile. Se la mafia uccide le persone - aggiunge la Maisano - la corruzione e la cattiva politica uccidono il Paese. Io personalmente non ho ricette, ma quello di Grillo mi sembra davvero un modo di fare politica pressappochista e superficiale». Beppe Grillo e la battuta sulla mafia 
*LE DICHIARAZIONI -* Le dichiarazioni di Grillo sono arrivate in occasione della presentazione del candidato sindaco del movimento 5 stelle a Palermo, Riccardo Nuti. Il comico genovese ha parlato della crisi economica, della delegittimazione dei partiti e poi la battuta risultata quantomeno infelice: «La mafia non ha mai strangolato i suoi clienti - ha detto - si limita a prendere il pizzo. Ma qua vediamo un'altra mafia che strangola la sua vittima». 
*LA REAZIONE DEI PARTITI - *Subito sono insorti i rappresentanti delle forze politiche e soprattutto i parenti delle vittime di mafia. «Le parole vergognose pronunciate da Grillo suonano inaccettabili nel giorno della memoria di Pio La Torre» scrive sul suo blog il vice coordinatore di Fli, Fabio Granata. «E siccome Grillo non è per niente stupido -prosegue- il suo messaggio è ancora più inquietante e assume il profilo di una pericolosissima manovra elettorale verso determinati ambienti. La mafia cerca sempre contenitori sui quali contarsi e pesare e in una fase di transizione come questa, parole di comprensione e di sostanziale legittimazione verso Cosa Nostra sono inquietanti e pericolose». «Qualcuno ha detto che la mafia è meglio della politica. A chi ha detto una cosa del genere non chiedo di andarla a ripetere davanti alla lapide di Pio La Torre, gli dico che la vada a ripetere davanti a tutti quegli amministratori che nel Mezzogiorno sono sotto la minaccia della mafia e della camorra. Glielo vada a dire. Li guardi in faccia». Questa invece la dura reazione del leader del Pd, Pierluigi Bersani. 
*SDEGNO DEI PARENTI DELLE VITTIME -* «Grillo parla come un mafioso senza essere nemmeno originale. Gli stessi argomenti prima di lui li hanno gia utilizzati Vito Ciancimino e Tano Badalamenti. E come l'ultimo dei mafiosi non ha nemmeno il coraggio di confrontarsi pubblicamente sulle sue patetiche provocazioni». attacca Claudio Fava della Segreteria nazionale di Sinistra Ecologia Libertà e figlio di Pippo Fava, il giornalista ucciso dalla mafia. «Le parole di Beppe Grillo sono un'offesa nei confronti di tutti i familiari delle vittime di Cosa Nostra - afferma Angela Ogliastro, sorella di Serafino Ogliastro, un ex poliziotto ucciso dalla cosca di Brancaccio nel '91 - sono un insulto al lavoro svolto in questi anni dai magistrati e dalle forze dell'ordine. Come si permette Grillo a fare l'elogio della mafia in una città che gronda sangue di vittime innocenti?» 
*CRITICO ANCHE FIORELLO -* Lo attacca anche Fiorello che nella sua quotidiana rassegna stampa ha citato l'articolo che riportava le dichiarazioni di Grillo. «Se dice certe cose -afferma Fiorello- vuol dire che non conosce nulla di mafia. Ammettilo Grillo hai detto una c....» 
*GRILLO REPLICA - *«Mafioso mi mancava. Avanti, sparate le ultime cartucce». Così Beppe Grillo dalle pagine del suo blog replica a chi lo ha criticato per le sue affermazioni. Quindi spiega che* «la mafia ha tutto l'interesse a mantenere in vita le sue vittime. Le sfrutta, le umilia, le spreme, ma le uccide solo se è necessario per ribadire il suo dominio nel territorio. Senza vittime, senza pizzo e senza corruzione come farebbe infatti a prosperare?». *Invece, prosegue, «la finanza internazionale non si fa di questi problemi. Le sue vittime, gli Stati, possono deperire e anche morire. Gli imprenditori possono suicidarsi come in Grecia e in Italia. Spolpato uno Stato si spostano nel successivo. Questo è il senso delle mie parole di ieri a Palermo. Honi soit qui mal y pense».
Alfio Sciacca
Corriereit*30 aprile 2012 | 20:20*© RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA 




ultimamente mi pare che grillo deliri con discorsi paradossali che colpiscono le persone che tanto hanno combattuto per risanare il loro paese dedicando i migliori anni della loro vita, la vita stessa  e quella delle persone care.
tempo fa non ero d'accordo con chi gli dava del populista...ora penso anche peggio e mi chiedo cosa si possa ottenere sfasciando valori in lungo e in largo.
[URL="http://www.tradimento.net/#"]88[/URL]


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Maggio 2012)

Come sempre basta lasciarsi trascinare dalla propaganda.
Grillo non gode della mia simpatia, ma tantomeno la godono quelli che per mestiere, prendendo una frase infelicemente costruita da qualcuno, la usano per urlare come piangitrici prezzolate ad un funerale. 
Questo si è ciò che mi fa davvero indignare: l'uso strumentale e populista di un'espressione altrui, palesemente incompleta ma assolutamente perfettamente comprensibile nel suo reale significato, al fine di permettersi di sventolare la propria bandiera in nome di coloro che non possono replicare.
Difendere a spada tratta i morti per inneggiare ai propri personali valori è sempre stato uno dei peggiori esempi dello schifoso modo italiano e non di fare politica.
Impariamo in silenzio dai morti, lasciamoli in pace.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

propaganda, schifoso usare i morti...le tue parole si adattano benissimo nei due sensi opposti.
vuoi per grillo, vuoi per chi lo sta criticando


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

_se un intellettuale o un politico osasse liquidare un argomento tremendo come quello della mafia in due battute verrebbe considerato un cialtrone.
_questo dice michele serra;   concordo con lui.


----------



## scrittore (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt1839 ha detto:
			
		

> _se un intellettuale o un politico osasse liquidare un argomento tremendo come quello della mafia in due battute verrebbe considerato un cialtrone.
> _questo dice michele serra;   concordo con lui.


ad occhio e croce mi sembrano due battute però...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt1834 ha detto:
			
		

> propaganda, schifoso usare i morti...le tue parole si adattano benissimo nei due sensi opposti.
> vuoi per grillo, vuoi per chi lo sta criticando


Da un lato ho visto (in questo particolare caso) una sfortunata metafora, dall'altro il soito schifoso accanirsi dei demagoghi. Branchi di lupi, ecco cosa sono.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2012)

pure grillo è diventato un demagogo.
e lo dice una sua concittadina che lo ha sempre apprezzato  e incontrato varie volte


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Maggio 2012)

Minerva;bt1848 ha detto:
			
		

> pure grillo è diventato un demagogo.
> e lo dice una sua concittadina che lo ha sempre apprezzato  e incontrato varie volte


Ma difatti io ho preso questa cosa solo come un esempio di un comportamento che per me è rivoltante. 
Non faccio questioni di persone, per il semplice motivo che per arrivare a certi livelli credo che siano talmente tanti i compromessi con la coscienza a cui ci si deve piegare che è inevitabile una profonda trasformazione dell'individuo, una pressochè assoluta tacitazione della coscienza e della responsabilità, per non parlare della dignità. E lo stampo finale è uguale per tutti.
I politici "buoni" sono solo coloro i cui interessi personali fanno, del tutto casualmente, meno danni di quelli degli altri.


----------

